# How to make a Dakota Fire Hole



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/make-dakota-fire-hole/#.UkeHin9FfUI

New to me, I've never seen this technique. Kinda like an in-ground rocket stove. A number of advantages over other techniques in a bad, I don't want to be found situation, but I don't imagine it works well in the rain.

John


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

this technique is great for cooking, not so good for warmth , but basically you are just building a stove in the ground, which lets you capture a lot more BTU s for cooking.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I could see some situation where this may be handy to know.

At least once a year, when camping, my son and I used to dig a whole about 2' deep and 18" wide. Build a fire in the hole and let it burn until the coals are all hot. Season a whole chicken and wrap it in foil. We also wrapped potatoes in foil and dropped everything in the hole. 
Put about a foot of dirt on top and wait only one hour. Dig it up and its all cooked and delicious.
We sometimes would put some rocks in the hole to heat up too for warming our sleeping bags later.

We also started not digging so deep and doing the fire, then instead of burying it, we put a metal trash can lid over the hole and burying the lid with dirt, This way was a lot easier to unbury later, but had to cook longer than an hour.

I could see using the Dakota fire hole first throughout the day, then burying the chicken in it later to make supper.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Dakota Fire pit*










This is a Dakota fire pit used on a recent Canoe trip down Green river 
by myself and my son and Grandson & friend.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## stephenharper (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing useful information.


----------

